# What's the best bang for your buck recurve?



## C Cape (Jul 17, 2011)

I shot a recurve for the first time yesterday and think it's definitely something I would like to tryout.  The bow I shot was a 45# and I think I would like to stay with that.  I will mainly be shooting it for fun and some 3D.  Thanks guys.

-Chris


----------



## Dennis (Jul 17, 2011)

The Samick Sage would be a good choice for not much money for you first bow and i would stay under 45 # for now


----------



## C Cape (Jul 17, 2011)

Why would you say stay under #45?


----------



## Gordief (Jul 17, 2011)

C Cape said:


> Why would you say stay under #45?



you can shoot longer,       = more fun                           
longer is better on a 3-d course.   

plus you can "perfect" your form more easily.


----------



## C Cape (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah, I would also like to be able to use it to bowfish with as well.  Are there any advantages to a 1 piece over a take down?  I can get OMP, PSE, Martin, and Ragim bows at cost through my distributor so will probably try to stick with one of those brands.


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dennis said:


> The Samick Sage would be a good choice for not much money for you first bow and i would stay under 45 # for now


 
X2...great bow for the money! I started with a 40 lb and I normally shoot 70 lb compound.  Lower weight helps you develop good form and shoot longer.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 17, 2011)

Martin then would be my choice the are very nice bows


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 17, 2011)

I would vote hard for the take down models. There is no reduction in performance and if you ever do a distant hunt it will be great for the airlines. There really are great differences in from bow to bow. Those that have only shot one or two models will swear by "their" experiences. The bottom line is shoot a lot of different bows before you choose. Attend a trad shoot and you will get the chance to try  ton of models. I was raised shooting the various Bear bows and they still hold a special place in my heat but until you shoot a cutom fast flight bow, you really don't know how deadly these bows can be.   
Now having said that I will throw my black widow bow up against any recurve. If you have never had the chace to shoot one of these bows you are missing something special. I have shot them for over thirty years. Yes they are expensive but you can pick up a used one on black widows "widow wall" forum for $400-650.00. These are incredible bows.
Regardless of the bow that you choose, keep the poundage at a weight that you can not only handle but one that you can shoot comfortably for 25-30 shots with no change in form. For most men this will be in the 45-54 pound range. A quality 50# bow will kill any big game in North America.

Good luck


----------



## Rare Breed (Jul 17, 2011)

I would look hard at ebay at any older bow bear,pearson,wing,shakespear,ect. that was in good shape! Ask lots of questions and look good at the pic's there  are some nice older bows on there.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 17, 2011)

Find you an old man who shoots alot, ask lots of questions, and have a good time.  Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## C Cape (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 19, 2011)

You will need a little more draw wt. for the fish arrows. The older Bear bows are good. The Grizzly model or Kodiak Hunter, they come with a front bushing for that type of reel.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with the older Bear bows, Kodiak Hunter or Grizzly.  Hard to beat those bows.  Dan


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 20, 2011)

After reading good reviews here, and on three rivers site, I ordered a Samick Sage yesterday. I also ordered a FF string, otter fur silencers, shelf rug and side plate, and a bow mounted quiver. All of this, plus shipping was under $200.
 I was going to try and get through the season with my Samick Legend longbow, but I prefer the recurve a little, and I didn't have to break the bank to get what I need.
 Now I can start saving for a Widow


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 20, 2011)

Skunkhound said:


> After reading good reviews here, and on three rivers site, I ordered a Samick Sage yesterday. I also ordered a FF string, otter fur silencers, shelf rug and side plate, and a bow mounted quiver. All of this, plus shipping was under $200.
> I was going to try and get through the season with my Samick Legend longbow, but I prefer the recurve a little, and I didn't have to break the bank to get what I need.
> Now I can start saving for a Widow



I think you will be happy with that set up. If I can help
you getting it set up, and if you want to try out some 
different arrows, points and broadheads, bring it by
one evening next week. We can go to work.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 20, 2011)

Take Jake up on his offer it will help you more than you would ever believe


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 20, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Take Jake up on his offer it will help you more than you would ever believe



Oh yeah.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 21, 2011)

School is open.


----------



## Etter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Martin Hunter is a fantastic bow.


----------

